# ALSA MIRRA CHROME PAINT



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

STONE COLD KUSTOM'S
HOUSE OF KANDYS
(559) 719 -9274
AND NOW ALSA DISTRIBUTOR



RELATED TOPICS : ALSA WORLDS MOST EXOTIC FINISHES
BEST PAINT SHOPS IN CEN/NOR CALI


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

THIS IS FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE BEEN ASKING ABOUT THE MIRRA CHROME FINISH, NOT PERFECT LIKE ALSA CHROME FX (SPACE AGE 100% CHROME FINISH) BUT IT LOOKS PRETTY DAMN GOOD FOR SOMETHING YOUU CAN SPRAY OUT OF A GUN, CAR-SHAPE IS CANDY PATTERNS OVER MIRRA CHROME, LOOKS ANODIZED, PICTURE DOESN'T DO IT JUSTICE I'LL TRY TO POST UP SOME BETTER ONES SOON. OTHER PIC IS A TRUNK PAINTED WITH HOK ORGANIC GREEN BUT WAS DAMAGED, I MATCHED ALL THE BASE COLORS AND PATTERNS, ADDED SOME STRIPING AND BLENDED THE WHOLE THING WITH ALSA CANDY LIME GREEN, NO ONE THOUGHT IT WAS POSSIBLE BUT YOU CAN SEE THE PROOF. HOPE YOU ENJOY THE PICS :cheesy:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

if you can tell me how much does the chrome paint go for and is there any other addititives needed to get that look of chrome


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

still not chrome nor will it ever be. ill pass.

what im hoping is that people dont start wanting to try to paint their arms and rearends thinking this will be the "NEW" way to get chrome cheap.


----------



## PIMPaLiCiOuS (Oct 11, 2005)

How close to ACTUAL chrome is this chrome paint? 

I'd never use it as a replacement for chroming metal. But if this shit can be sprayed on plastic pieces. . . . . . .


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

x2


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

we have chrome fx that is a replacement for chromme, all the chrome and wheels on the gto in xxx 2 is sprayed on , the robots with red eyes in the terminator movies are sprayed, some of the wheels from the guys at DUB are sprayed and nooune can tell the difference, the only thing is the equipment for real chrome is $10k but they give you enough to do about 6+ undercarriages. 
i'll postup some mirra chrome prices in a bit, it's much cheaper!


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks, do you have anyone in the 510 area to buy from


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 16 2007, 08:50 PM~7707292
> *we have chrome fx that is a replacement for chromme, all the chrome and wheels on the gto in xxx 2 is sprayed on ,  the robots with red eyes in the terminator movies are sprayed,  some of the wheels from the guys at DUB are sprayed and nooune can tell the difference, the only thing is  the equipment for real chrome is $10k but they give you enough to do  about 6+ undercarriages.
> i'll postup some mirra chrome prices in a bit, it's much cheaper!
> *



ok but the prep work still has to be done as the same as a hood or fender when doing those type of paints no? if not even more flawless im sure. if so i can imagine tying to block a rear ends or some a frames , HA!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Is it even legal to paint a whole car with this stuff?

If a completely chrome car was legal, I'm sure people would have been dippin cars for quite some time already. I know on a sunny day, I don't want a chrome car anywhere near me on the road.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Apr 17 2007, 04:44 AM~7709619
> *thanks, do you have anyone in the 510 area to buy from
> *


AB supply in fremont has a huge line of Custom Paints


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

I will be servicing the bay area soon, i ship there now

a completely chrome painted car is for show use only, there's no specific law against a chrome car but i,ve been told it would classify as a hazardus road distraction.


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Apr 17 2007, 06:35 PM~7714025
> *I don't want a chrome car anywhere near me on the road.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks ill check with them


> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 17 2007, 06:28 PM~7714781
> *AB supply in fremont has a huge line of Custom Paints
> *


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

The paint looks bad ass but I hear the cust service is horrible


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dr Caqui_@Apr 18 2007, 04:32 AM~7718016
> *The paint looks bad ass but I hear the cust service is horrible
> *


x21 just like at T-MOBILE


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

What about gold? any pics????


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

thats what i'm here for, to repair customer service in cali and anywhere else for that matter, glad to help!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

I wanna Know how easy it is to spray and mix the chemicals, is there a trick to it? Im interested in buying some but want to know how to spray it first!


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Even by the directions - it dont seem to turn out ...........


Looks great before you clear it - Similar to Chrome podercoat ..... looks great til you clear it & then it turns ugly......


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

The deal with the chrome is you need an intercoat barrier clear that has no ketones in it..ketones are in reducer and knock down the shine/brilliance..The chrome works half way decent but can be prone to failure..being that you are dusting,fogging on the chrome any product of the chrome that doesn't stick to the black might lift or peel :uh: ...Cool effect but be careful..and yea chrome powdercoat can come close to the same effect...


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

mirra chrome comes ready to spray, you need an IwataLP50, and it must be cleared with alsa clear for chrome or alsa speed clear so that it won't change color. my pics are all cleared 2-3 coats.


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

HOW MUCH IS IT


----------



## Stone_Alsa (Mar 21, 2007)

1/2 pint is $140
1 pt. $215
1 Qt $325


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stone_Alsa_@Apr 20 2007, 02:07 AM~7733375
> *mirra chrome comes ready to spray, you need an IwataLP50, and it must be cleared with alsa clear for chrome or alsa speed clear so that it won't change color.  my pics are all cleared 2-3 coats.
> *


Stone I have used bout 1/2 gallon of the motto chrome sold by innate.. The stuff looks off the hook after you spray the coats and wipe it down, however, when yo u spray the intercoat that even they sell it dulls down some.. If it could look like it does before the intercoat it would be perfect.. Also using a clear that doesnt penetrate the intercoat and attack the chrome effect is very important, which I have found one that works perfectly..

Is the alsa any different really?? kinda like ppg vs sikkens, they are both using the same shit and charging different??

I see the alsa is twice as much as innates.. WHY?????

Not being a dick, just trying to understand.. It was the reason I went with innates chrome, and the fact that i had guys who had been using chrome paint for the last coulple of years tell me it had as much reflectivity as the alsa but much better prices


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

..........


----------



## BondoKing (Jul 10, 2007)

MR Alsa, you out there??


----------

